# What plectrum does everyone use?



## droneshotfpv

As the title suggests, I am curious to know what everyone prefers to use? I know it's more of a "personal feel" type thing, but I like to know the diversity among people, and their reasons behind it (if there is a reason haha).

Me personally, my preference is a 2.0mm Sharp pick. My absolute preference is the following, typically in this order of preference:

Gravity Picks Razer 2mm. The Rob Chapman Signature is the one I typically use, not because of Rob Chapman, but because his Signature pick is my preferred size and thickness from Gravity, and buying his sig plectrum, it's $5 per as opposed to $6 - $7 per going custom... 
Dunlop 433R2.0 Ultex Sharp 2.0MM - Always used the Dunlop 433 Ultex Sharps, even when playing .73, .90, and 1.0's until landing on 2.0mm. Good all arounder
Osiris Accessories Lava and Venom series. While slightly thicker than 2mm at times, it tapers / bevels down to a 2mm tip. Great plectrums, but stupid expensive. 
Dunlop Flow 1.5mm - 2.0mm - These are ok, and similar to the Ultex Sharps. I don't like the 2.0mm's rounder edges than the Ultex Sharp.. if they were LESS rounded, I think they would be a perfect plectrum, as the grip on them is insane. That being said, the 1.14 and 1.5mm are better in this case, due to the round edge factors.
Those are my top 4 typically. I play around with others, and always experiment, but that is my pretty standard "always" variants. I have found a stiffer pick is my preference for articulation, but part of me thinks it's all in my head, and that I could achieve the same things with other thicknesses, maybe even better articulation, but just with practice. Bottom line though, I know it's all based on what you are accustomed to and prefer.

Let's hear your thoughts!


----------



## Betty Wont

I use Clayton Metallics Stainless Steel. Bright, fast, stiff, and heavy.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon

ANDY JAMES Dunlop Flow.  Once you use them you won't go back to anything else.


----------



## droneshotfpv

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> ANDY JAMES Dunlop Flow.  Once you use them you won't go back to anything else.


I actually bought a 3 pack of them. Same thickness as I prefer, but with the rounded edges I had mentioned. While I like the pick as a whole, the edges are what prevents me from using it as a daily driver unfortunately. Excellent plectrum though!


----------



## SillyOctpuss

Jazz IIIs. I've been using them for about 12 years and anything else feels huge now.


----------



## music6000

For 30 + years


----------



## Harry Klippton

Either snarling dog brain picks .88mm or Dunlop .88mm nylon. Both are textured. I can't use anything that's not textured


----------



## fig

It's kind of a running joke around here. I've rarely used a pick (though more recently I find it necessary) but every time my son and I play he'll ask "Dad, you want a pick?" and I'll say "sure!" so he tosses me some random pick and I put it in my pocket. If I had to _pick _I'd go with an 88 .


----------



## almondcity

i like thicker picks usually

I have a bunch from Honey Picks that I like: https://www.etsy.com/shop/HoneyPicksStore?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=852772859


----------



## Dali

Since 1984, Dunlop Black Nylon 1mm




I also bought this but still not received it (if it ever happen...): https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/x-pick-no-magic-just-science--3#/

And sometimes I use my only Fripp's Guitar Craft triangular pick:


----------



## blackhatboojum

Been my favorite since the late 90’s


----------



## Joben Magooch

My favorite has to be Gravity Picks (Standard, unpolished, 1.5mm) or I really like the Dunlop Flow's (same size) but at like $6 each they're too pricey for how frequently I misplace them...haha. So my "standard" pick I am normally using is a 0.96mm (purple) Gator Grip.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Dali said:


> And sometimes I use my only Fripp's Guitar Craft triangular pick:
> View attachment 13858


I am overwhelmed with jealousy 😜


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

I use a pretty large variety of plectra, including many homemade picks made of copper, coconut shell, Bolivian rosewood, coins, and polycarbonate. I also have dozens of varieties of Celluloid, delrin, nylon, stainless steel, bone, glass, stone, felt, and other material picks.
My most commonly used picks however are by far Herco Flex 75s and Dunlop Carbon Fiber Jazz III Max grips, which I have a stash of approximately 500 and 100 respectively.

I also utilize a variety of other plectra for other instruments, such as finger picks, mezrāb, bachi, and risha


----------



## droneshotfpv

almondcity said:


> i like thicker picks usually
> 
> I have a bunch from Honey Picks that I like: https://www.etsy.com/shop/HoneyPicksStore?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=852772859


I have been curious about Honey picks myself, I may pull the trigger just to see how I like them



Joben Magooch said:


> My favorite has to be Gravity Picks (Standard, unpolished, 1.5mm) or I really like the Dunlop Flow's (same size) but at like $6 each they're too pricey for how frequently I misplace them...haha. So my "standard" pick I am normally using is a 0.96mm (purple) Gator Grip.


I love the "Master finish" of Gravity picks as well.. It just seems to play nicer for me.


----------



## peccary

I don't really ever use a pick on bass (except to practice palm mute picking), but when I strum on the acoustic I use the orange Dunlops.


----------



## spi

I've not settled on a specific pick.  Every time I play I just grab a different one from here:




There's tortex, ultex, nylon, and some other kinds as well.
As long as they're not too thick or thin, I tend to be OK with it.   I prefer picks to be 0.88 mm minimum and 1.5 mm max.  One exception might be the 2mm nylon stubby (not pictured--I dropped it somewhere), I like that one.  
I have one of those little red jazz picks, but I don't care for the size of that one, so rarely choose it.


----------



## boji

SillyOctpuss said:


> Jazz IIIs. I've been using them for about 12 years and anything else feels huge now.


Ditto. I've tried many flavors of Jazz III over the years: white tortex, black tortex, ultex, regular black 1.38, XL, max grip...
And I always go back to the ones I started with almost 30 years ago: the original red 1.38.


----------



## SillyOctpuss

boji said:


> Ditto. I've tried many flavors of Jazz III over the years: white tortex, black tortex, ultex, regular black 1.38, XL, max grip...
> And I always go back to the ones I started with almost 30 years ago: the original red 1.38.


Me too I've tried a bunch of the other Jazz III but always stick with the red 1.38 originals


----------



## Flying

Ultrex for me, usually a 88 or the Jazz XL.


----------



## droneshotfpv

SillyOctpuss said:


> Me too I've tried a bunch of the other Jazz III but always stick with the red 1.38 originals



For a while, a few years ago, I was "retraining" my pick holding, as I had allowed myself to get sloppy in my holding and picking. To do this, I started to use smaller picks, such as the small Jazz III's. It forced me to hold the pick a certain way to play what I liked to play. I was also able to go a little smaller even, but still somehwat similar to the Jazz III's, which is the Graph Tech TUSQ Tear drop picks. These suckers are SMALL... lol But also made from Synthetic TUSQ, like their nuts. Excellent plectrums if you like small sizes. They also sound like you dropped glass on the floor when they get dropped due to the synthetic bone material.


----------



## Username123

Try the John Petrucci dunlop pick pack. I am not a shredder, and I don't listen to John, but the picks are all exceptional. My favorite is the John Petrucci prime tone signature. Very small pick. Great for fast complex picking, like hysteria by muse.


----------



## finebyfine

Ultem Jazz IIIs or Jazz III XLs depending on how warmed up my fingers are. Haven't been able to use any other kind of plastic since I first tried ultem decades ago, they all just feel so wrong!


----------



## Username123

Dunlop flow are alright too. Not my cup of tea, because my favorite is 3 times smaller...


----------



## finebyfine

Username123 said:


> Love the jazz III shape. Not trying to hijack, but D'addario black ice picks are great as well. My guitar teacher uses those. His advice is to go for a thicker pick. In his opinion, you should not go thinner than 1mm. He knows his stuff. Graduated Berklee with honors...



Those are delrin right? I hate how loyal I am to ultem/ultex/pei lol


----------



## Username123

finebyfine said:


> Those are delrin right? I hate how loyal I am to ultem/ultex/pei lol


Yup. I love ultex too. My absolute favorite picks are ultex. My first ever good pick was a .60mm ultex pick. Miss that thing. So good for strumming on acoustic. Don't really play acoustic very much anymore. Also would not go back to such a thin pick...


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata

I've been a historic picker (dunlop greens .88mm)... and a nail-biter. I've dabbled with a bit of finger picking, but it never sounded good because of the stumpy nubs. 

Upsides to the pandemic: I thought it was a good time to stop putting my fingers in my mouth. Finder picking with nails is so fun, but overcoming the muscle memory has been a challenge. Rewarding once things started to click/pick!


----------



## Nostradoomus

Dunlop 88 or 60 for strumming/folk/rock etc.

Dunlop 1.5 or 1.14 for metal.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

I'm in the .88 club also, mainly nylon or tortex.
I had bought a Dunlop variety pack when I picked up the guitar again 3 years ago, and I'll also just reach for the nearest when nothing's in sight. That, or a Fender celluloid medium which I have a few lying around.


----------



## Coda

Dunlop Tortex Sharp...the yellow ones (.73mm). Robert Fripp recommended them for those looking for the Guitar Craft picks...


----------



## Feral Feline

Depends on what I'm playing. Starting out I liked paper-thin super flexible, then a friend turned me on to the joys of thicker picks, went up to 1.2, settled on 1mm for the longest time, have tried Hercos thumbpicks and Jazz III and ... variety is the spice of life.


Most recent pick used...







I was experimenting with 16th notes on my upright.
Before that I was experimenting once again with the "picks" used to open electronics...









Great sounding, but super-slippery and wearing out fast are the GraphTech picks. I love 'em 'cause they're thin yet stiff compared to other picks of the same gauge.
.


----------



## Paradox916

Dunlop max grip jazz III (I think it’s 1.38mm?)... that has been my go for a while now. Helps me a lot with lack of speed and articulation... I’m nether fast nor articulate in any manner so take that one with a grain of salt.


----------



## uranium_jones

These:








						JAZZ III PICK VARIETY PACK
					

From picks to pedals and every accessory in between, Dunlop Manufacturing has been creating world-class gear for musicians for over 50 years. We consistently create the best selling picks and analog electronics, and carry a large line of accessories that set industry standards in their...




					www.jimdunlop.com
				




But also some peso picks from this guy:




__





						Reverb
					






					reverb.com


----------



## Username123

I would not recommend tortex or fender tort picks. It is so steeped in pick tradition that many only use those picks. The are normally very thin and flexible, making any fast or technical picking much more difficult than it has to be. Traditional picks are also massive, again making it hard to control. The smaller the pick is, the easier it is to control.


----------



## finebyfine

Also for anyone looking for online stores, finding stringsandbeyond was a blessing. Tried to find someone with three different ultem ones I wanted to try and wanted to pull my hair out trying to find them at one place


----------



## JamieJ

I definitely need to go down the pick rabbit hole. I have always used the dunlop tortex 1mm ones - only because I haven't tried anything else.

I recently ordered some new patch cables and added my usual pack of picks to the order and also the dunlop 1.14mm ones. I was amazed how different they sounded the two picks sounded.


----------



## AubreySound

JAZZ III XL


----------



## Dali

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I am overwhelmed with jealousy 😜


Just to pull your leg... The day I met Robert (and Trey and Adrian) in 1998 during Projekct 2. I'm on the right of the picture.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Dali said:


> Just to pull your leg... The day I met Robert (and Trey and Adrian) in 1998 during Projekct 2. I'm on the right of the picture.
> View attachment 13875


Nice! I’ve had the pleasure of meeting Adrian, Tony, and Pat— three of the nicest guys you’ll meet!


----------



## Tiwar

Dunlop Tortex 1mm and 1.14mm
Dunlop Flow 1.35mm and 1.5mm


----------



## Gordo

Dunlop purple tortex.  I've had some of them for at least 20 years.  They're mostly jacked up from string scrapes but I still use them. In fact in a pinch I bet I could cut a loaf of bread with half of them.


----------



## Stickman393

Ultex flow .88s are my jam, but I'll rock a normal tortex too.


----------



## Barry

For strumming acoustic I like something in the.70-80 range green and yellow tortex from dunlop come to mind, also Herco 75's, for electric I like Jazz III's, but I don't like the textured ones also like V-picks small pointed and their Screamers, when I'm strumming chords I generally use the heel of the pick as opposed to the tip


----------



## mdc

What can I say, I respect the craft of graphic design.


----------



## HamishR

I like the newer Dunlop even grippier grey 88s. I've used Dunlop grey 88s for years. I do have a few 1.00s floating around and somehow end up using them until I realise - but it makes little difference. I'm surprised how many here play grey 88s. For me they are the perfect balance between floppy and stiff (that's what she said...)


----------



## mjh36

Love trying new picks.. Just got those Max Grip 88's in today in fact. They have quite the grip, I like them but need to get used to them. Probably the strongest grip I've tried.

My pick autobiography for many years was Jazz IIIs or Brains. Recently got into Flows .73 .88 1.14, which I really like but they need a few minutes to warm up, they are a little slippery at first for me. These are my main ones.


----------



## EmmanuelAristide

Thx for information.


----------



## harmaes

I’m using BlueChip picks (https://bluechippick.net/), have been using Jazz III since I studied guitar before and after 1989 and recently moved to the Dunlop Rabea flow picks but these last much less long than the BlueChips. Bluechips sound close(r) to the sound of a finger but sound of a pick is personal and somewhat subjective as well. 

And it’s good to use your fingers too:


----------



## MichaelW

harmaes said:


> I’m using BlueChip picks (https://bluechippick.net/), have been using Jazz III since I studied guitar before and until 1989 and recently moved to the Dunlop Rabea flow picks but these last much less long then the BlueChips. Bluechips sound close(r) to the sound of a finger but sound of a pick is personal and somewhat subjective as well.
> 
> And it’s good to use your fingers too:


Harry, you continue to amaze me with your playing. Very Holdsworth-esque chord voicings and real ligament stretchers....


----------



## DAJE

Celluloid picks, usually .71mm for guitar. Thicker ones for bass and baritone. Cheap and colourful.


----------



## harmaes

MichaelW said:


> Harry, you continue to amaze me with your playing. Very Holdsworth-esque chord voicings and real ligament stretchers....


Thanks bro! Your recent MBP memoryman build also amazed me! Looking forward to your stereo version of it!


----------



## fig

harmaes said:


> I’m using BlueChip picks (https://bluechippick.net/), have been using Jazz III since I studied guitar before and until 1989 and recently moved to the Dunlop Rabea flow picks but these last much less long then the BlueChips. Bluechips sound close(r) to the sound of a finger but sound of a pick is personal and somewhat subjective as well.
> 
> And it’s good to use your fingers too:


My arthritis is laughing at me for picturing myself playing those Vulcan mind-meld chords.

Excellence!


----------



## Cybercow

Tortex 0.50mm (the red ones) . . . . sometimes with a small glass jar for some slide work . . . .

The wooden box is for  . . . . . um . . . . .  other purposes. 




Their shark fin is nice too.


----------



## dpsnacks

Tortex Pitch Black Jazz III 1.35mm if I'm playing like a normal person or Tortex Sharp 1.35mm if I'm playing very fast


----------



## andare

Fender tort medium.

I'm trying to improve my tremolo picking and I noticed thinner picks work better for me, especially the nylon ones. Too bad they feel weird and they slip out of my hand, even the textured ones.

My picking sucks!


----------



## Dan0h

Tried many, always come back to ole faithful.


----------



## finebyfine

Are there any deep cut Ultex / Ultem (PEI) picks out there? Ultem jazz iii's are pretty much my ride or die but I haven't come across many other picks in the same material from other brands


----------



## fig

finebyfine said:


> Are there any deep cut Ultex / Ultem (PEI) picks out there? Ultem jazz iii's are pretty much my ride or die but I haven't come across many other picks in the same material from other brands


The picks I had made are Ultex. Did I send you any?


----------



## szukalski

Tortex Jazz III or Flow. I used to be a standard guy, but the pointed tip gives a lot more control for my playing style.


----------



## almondcity

I'll never understand how yall play with picks thinner than 1.0mm lmao

I simply can't and won't do it. No disrespect that's just me. It makes sense to me for acoustic guitar strumming but not electric


----------



## DGWVI

I use 1.25-1.5mm nylons_. _None of the other typical pick materials seem to hold up as long


----------



## swyse

I have grown to like thicker picks over the years, so for me it's either a winspear shiv or the john petrucci flow picks from dunlop.  I think I prefer the winspear but the flow picks aren't bad at all for the price.


----------



## szukalski

almondcity said:


> I'll never understand how yall play with picks thinner than 1.0mm lmao
> 
> I simply can't and won't do it. No disrespect that's just me. It makes sense to me for acoustic guitar strumming but not electric


I love a thin pick with a low gain single coil guitar. I can get a lot more intimacy, and a softer touch.


----------



## Nic

I like the fender felt ukulele picks. They are thick and hard at first, but once they soften I like them.
Edit : I use them on the bass


----------



## Funnel

I’ve tried many different types and material of picks. Some were fun for a while or a novelty. But for years I’ve used jazz iii’s ultex. I use both the 1.14 and 2.00mm. I’ve tried and lost the chicken picks badazz iii 2.5. They were good but I didn’t think they were better than the dunlop just different. I don’t think I tried them long enough to get used to them. I’ve used steel and stone picks. Recently I’ve tried the Dunlop flow picks, the variety pack, I like them but haven’t settled on a thickness. I’m not a fan of the jumbo flow picks but I used jazz iii for years which are tiny.  Now I switch between the jazz iii’s and flow to see which I prefer. Though I have found it more difficult to switch from the flow pick to the jazz iii than from the jazz iii to the flow pick.


----------



## vigilante398

Dunlop Tortex 0.73mm for electric
Snarling Dog Brain 0.73mm for acoustic
Dunlop Delrin 2.00mm for bass occasionally, but lately I've switched over to more or less fingers only

I've tried some of the non-traditional shapes and materials, and just didn't find anything that I was comfortable with.


----------



## Deperduci

John lee Hooker, Les Cunningham, Burton... never touched a pick I don't use 1 for bass and flip a coin if I want 1 for higher tuned instruments. can't say I've bought 1 either  , always get extras when I order stuff from juststrings, cabinettech or need a specific luthier part from solo guitars... even got 1 from a distributor of walrus audio pedals when I ordered a lillian with alternate paint scheme!


----------



## finebyfine

fig said:


> The picks I had made are Ultex. Did I send you any?


Yes! Where did you get those made??


----------



## cdwillis

Lately it's been these 1mm Dunlop Tortex Jazz III XL picks. I gotta have a pointy pick and the regular Jazz IIIs I used to used years ago are just too small and too thick. I mean they're great of accurate metal or jazz picking, but I'd always end up losing them when I'd strum. Thick picks are just no good for strumming. These 1mm picks are almost too much. I think I need to try the green or even yellow ones. I really like the Flow picks too, but I lost the handful I had in the laundry.


----------



## fig

finebyfine said:


> Yes! Where did you get those made??


PickWorld


----------



## finebyfine

fig said:


> PickWorld


Did you have to special order them? I don't see that material option


----------



## fig

Wow, I went to grab the link and it ain't there! The stock # was 351 - Ultem - Natural


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon

I thought I had contributed here but I didn't see it as I read back through it. 

At first, I used green tortex on everything for over a decade but I've been on snarling dogs brain picks since they appeared in my local shop. Orange 1.14 is my go to for baritone and bass (but I almost never pick my pbass) green is too thin but I've been using them for strumming 12 string for a year or so. Likely to go thicker when I run out. 

Side note, the little box they come in make them super economical for me. I've never misplaced my pick box like when I bought bags only to see them dissipate into the aether over the course of a few weeks. 

I've found these fender medium 354 to be excellent on electric guitar for me, I turn it on its side for bass vi to get a little softer thump. Nice while palm muting.

Fig picks have all the mojo so I wouldn't dare sully them with my filthy instruments. Wouldn't want to rub off any of that paint. It is nice and thicc tho.


----------



## Coda

Dunlop Yellow Sharps, or you can pick off…I want a Fig pick! All’s I got was the Fig teapot coozie…


----------



## Nic

vigilante398 said:


> Dunlop Tortex 0.73mm for electric
> Snarling Dog Brain 0.73mm for acoustic
> Dunlop Delrin 2.00mm for bass occasionally, but lately I've switched over to more or less fingers only
> 
> I've tried some of the non-traditional shapes and materials, and just didn't find anything that I was comfortable with.


I also prefer to play fingers only on the bass. I don't like the sound of the pick on the strings... I guess that's why I go for felt when I use one.


----------



## jimilee

Nic said:


> I also prefer to play fingers only on the bass. I don't like the sound of the pick on the strings... I guess that's why I go for felt when I use one.


Playing bass with a pick makes my hand cramp too, I tried when I first started out and just gave up. Been using my fingers for over 35 years.


----------



## tcpoint




----------



## spi

fig said:


> The picks I had made are Ultex. Did I send you any?


Are there figlab picks?   And if so, how can I get one?


----------



## HamishR

As well as my favourite Dunlop grippy grey 88 I use my middle and ring fingernails. They vary in length and gauge constantly. I rarely drop them.

Earlier this year I dropped a piece of timber onto my left big toe and lost the nail. Well, I didn't lose it so much as it came off. I managed to keep it and tried it as a pick but it was a bit disgusting so I stopped. I still have it somewhere...


----------



## fig

spi said:


> Are there figlab picks?   And if so, how can I get one?


Shoot me your mailing address. 😉


----------



## szukalski

Now, that's some targeted marketing!!

I guess specialised products need a specialised sales campaign..


----------



## fig

$210 for a dozen? That seems just a tad high, but maybe it’s me.


----------



## SillyOctpuss

Good now they've made their pitch hopefully they'll runaway.

Oh and I'm still rocking the cheap (certainly compared to the link above), plentiful and always awesome Jazz IIIs


----------



## Barry

fig said:


> $210 for a dozen? That seems just a tad high, but maybe it’s me.


And I thought V-Picks were pricey


----------



## fig

Barry said:


> And I thought V-Picks were pricey


I‘ve been using one that you sent to me awhile back. That assortment came in real handy, thanks!


----------



## swelchy

Dunlop Maxi grip 1.14 since they came out…
Although I have yet to behold the infamous figlabs picks… Could be a game changer 🤪


----------



## fig

swelchy said:


> Dunlop Maxi grip 1.14 since they came out…
> Although I have yet to behold the infamous figlabs picks… Could be a game changer 🤪


Free for the asking. The next batch may be printed double-sided….I was so excited ordering the first ones, that when I saw the mockup…I didn’t think about the other side 
I thought about ”Place thumb here” or “Play something!”


----------



## steviejr92

fig said:


> Free for the asking. The next batch may be printed double-sided….I was so excited ordering the first ones, that when I saw the mockup…I didn’t think about the other side
> I thought about ”Place thumb here” or “Play something!”


I vote "place thumb here"


----------



## jimilee

If you’re like me, and have been playing most your life, you have picks everywhere, so you grab what ever is in eyesight. Fig does have some nice ones, though.


----------



## nkt$275

Just a well worn second hand pick.


----------



## MichaelW

fig said:


> The picks I had made are Ultex. Did I send you any?


@fig's picks have the best tone.....this has been independently verified (They also happen to be my favorite pick for flatpicking acoustics.)

Otherwise, I'm a Dunlop Flow fan. I vacillate between a 1.0mm and 1.5mm. Depends on the part I'm trying to play.
For rhythm guitar parts or strumming parts I generally like a Herco or Dunlop Nylon pick 1.0mm. 

For mandolin and acoustic flat picking I also love the Wegen Delrin picks but they are ungodly expensive so I try not to love them too much

Speaking of un-godly expensive, a buddy of mine started a pick company call Red Bear picks. He came up with an artificial tortoise shell material that sounds identical to the real thing. I still have a bunch of the prototypes that I was testing for him in a couple different shapes.

Unfortunately the early ones also warped just like real tortoiseshell.


----------



## fig

MichaelW said:


> @fig's picks have the best tone.....this has been independently verified (They also happen to be my favorite pick for flatpicking acoustics.)
> 
> Otherwise, I'm a Dunlop Flow fan. I vacillate between a 1.0mm and 1.5mm. Depends on the part I'm trying to play.
> For rhythm guitar parts or strumming parts I generally like a Herco or Dunlop Nylon pick 1.0mm.
> 
> For mandolin and acoustic flat picking I also love the Wegen Delrin picks but they are ungodly expensive so I try not to love them too much
> 
> Speaking of un-godly expensive, a buddy of mine started a pick company call Red Bear picks. He came up with an artificial tortoise shell material that sounds identical to the real thing. I still have a bunch of the prototypes that I was testing for him in a couple different shapes.
> 
> Unfortunately the early ones also warped just like real tortoiseshell.


You’re picky 
I just pick a pick, 
pick up that picked pick, 
pick a song to pick with that picked pick, 
pick the pickup to pick the song I picked with the picked pick.
All while riding in my pickup. 
Get the picture?

( Just pickin….glad you like ’em  )


----------



## JTEX

I use a piece of PCB. 1.6mm. Not the fiberglass type (works great, but I don't like the idea of glass dust), but crappy old phenolic. Often broken off a piece of cheap prototype board. Try it some day.


----------



## nkt$275

Red Bear Picks are wonderful.
They are made of Casein.  A protein found in milk products.  The substance some vintage pen barrels and buttons are made from. There are several companies producing casein picks - including D’Addario. Casein produces a warmer tone than plastic. Some what similar to tortoise shell.
They are expensive ! ! !


----------



## MichaelW

nkt$275 said:


> Red Bear Picks are wonderful.
> They are made of Casein.  A protein found in milk products.  The substance some vintage pen barrels and buttons are made from. There are several companies producing casein picks - including D’Addario. Casein produces a warmer tone than plastic. Some what similar to tortoise shell.
> They are expensive ! ! !


Now I gotta go find all those Red Bear prototypes I had lying around hahaha. I used one for Mandolin for quite a while before switching over to Wegen.


----------



## MichaelW

Red Bear Picks. I'd completely forgot about these until this thread. Might need to give them another whirl. 
I was into flat picking fiddle tunes at the time.....


----------



## allsmoke

Dunlop delrin .71 .

Took me a long time to settle on one. I tried nature, small, thick, thin etc.

I love these picks. I play mostly blues, rock and acoustic. I'm intermediate at best so shredding is not in my forte. This allows me to do pretty much everything I need.


----------



## SillyOctpuss

MichaelW said:


> Red Bear Picks. I'd completely forgot about these until this thread. Might need to give them another whirl.
> I was into flat picking fiddle tunes at the time.....
> 
> View attachment 32952


Well they look cool I'll give you that


----------



## MichaelW

Holy cow, $35 for the Guthrie Govan model? For that money it better make me play "just like Guthrie...."


----------

